# tv setup



## cmac1 (Aug 31, 2008)

does a separate hdmi cable have to be run from each component(cable,bd,wii,etc) to the tv each time?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Usually that is the best method. Unless you want to have to plug/move cables each time you change your source for the TV.


----------



## McCaa (Sep 3, 2009)

If you install a receiver, all the components plug into the receiver and then just one HDMI cable runs to the TV. You choose which component you want to use on the receiver.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Usually that is the best method. Unless you want to have to plug/move cables each time you change your source for the TV.


 
Most tv's have one HDMI input, How can you do what you propose?


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

You need some sort of switching device optimally.

Most TVs, even the newer ones, do not have enough HDMI ports for all those devices. If you get a 4x1 HDMI switch, you have one output going to the TV with 4 inputs. The switches can be bought in different configurations and with accessories such as remote controls.

A receiver isn't necessary, but when it's paired with a good 5.1+ set of speakers makes for a better overall entertainment experience.


----------



## McCaa (Sep 3, 2009)

BigJohn20 said:


> You need some sort of switching device optimally.
> 
> Most TVs, even the newer ones, do not have enough HDMI ports for all those devices. If you get a 4x1 HDMI switch, you have one output going to the TV with 4 inputs. The switches can be bought in different configurations and with accessories such as remote controls.
> 
> A receiver isn't necessary, but when it's paired with a good 5.1+ set of speakers makes for a better overall entertainment experience.


You can buy an HDMI switch but on average a 6 position switch will run you $199 to $399 depending on the brand. You can get a decent receiver for $179 and operate your a variety of components and get stereo for less than the switch. Additionally, with a receiver you can change from component to component with a remote whereas an HDMI switch typically you have to manually choose what you want to operate.

I did see a cheap 4 position HDMI switch at Walmart for $125 but couldn't bring myself to use it


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Most tv's have one HDMI input, How can you do what you propose?


My TV has four HDMI inputs. Each component gets its own HDMI cable.
Then I select the component I want to use from the TV.

Note: DirectV customers. Don't waste your money on HDMI cables if you record movies or sports.
You will need component cables to do any recording. I have no idea why, but I know I had to switch to component cables so my wife could record "pay per view" movies


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Most tv's have one HDMI input, How can you do what you propose?


Mine has like 5. :001_huh:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The Wii does not have a HDMI output.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Most tv's have one HDMI input, How can you do what you propose?


NO, most crappy TV's have only one.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> My TV has four HDMI inputs. Each component gets its own HDMI cable.
> Then I select the component I want to use from the TV.
> 
> Note: DirectV customers. Don't waste your money on HDMI cables if you record movies or sports.
> You will need component cables to do any recording. I have no idea why, but I know I had to switch to component cables so my wife could record "pay per view" movies


That is probably due to the licensing and copy protection BS that is used with HDMI.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> NO, most crappy TV's have only one.


My TV doesn't have any.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MisterCMK said:


> My TV doesn't have any.


It's probably not an HDTV then, is it?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> It's probably not an HDTV then, is it?


Doesn't look like he even said he had an HDTV. 

My 46" Vizio has (2) HDMI ports.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Doesn't look like he even said he had an HDTV.
> 
> My 46" Vizio has (2) HDMI ports.


 
Vizio is 1 or 2 steps up from the bottom rung. The problem right now it, there are 6 ways to input to a TV. F connection, HDMI, RCA-component (R-B-G-L&R) RCA (video / audio) , Computer, and S-video. 

Practically every HDTV includes a tuner, and most are never used.

I've connected the cable box via F connection, R-G-B rca and HDMI and I defy anyone could possibly tell the difference in picture quality.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't own a TV. 
But I'm thinking about dvd playing on a big screen...

Had to look up what an HDMI input was.


----------



## tonyburkhart (Feb 10, 2010)

BryanMD said:


> I don't own a TV.
> But I'm thinking about dvd playing on a big screen...
> 
> Had to look up what an HDMI input was.


What you have pictured is an HDMI - DVI cable. That's what I use for my projector, then pass the audio over a 3.5mm cable.

@drsparky - You're correct about the Wii, it comes with composite out of the box, but you can buy component connections for it... which I'll hopefully use when they start supporting Netflix!


----------

